# Cold or Room Temperature?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Is your food cold or room temperature by the time your dog(s) eat it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sometimes frozen, sometimes cold, hardly ever room temperature. Fish is usually frozen or semi froze because my dogs won't eat it thawed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cold


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i add water to my dogs meals it's room temperature.
sometimes i take things out of the refrigerator and add it
to his kibble. when i add can food to my dogs kibble the remaining
portion is refrigerated.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Either partially frozen or cold. Never room temp.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy likes it cold or partially frozen.

I have a constant rotation of meat from the freezer to the fridge for thawing.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Same. Partially frozen or cold. The old dog won't eat the partially frozen so I make sure her's is thawed. Puppy and the pin don't care.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there a reason for cold or frozen? Somehow that does not seem natural.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> Is there a reason for cold or frozen? Somehow that does not seem natural.


I don't know...only that my boy will start eating it right away if it's cold or partially frozen. I have seen him play with it when the meat is room temp, if he's outside he will try to bury it sometimes...weird?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Is there a reason for cold or frozen? Somehow that does not seem natural.


Because that's the temperature it comes out of the frig or freezer, and the dogs don't want to wait for it to warm up. 

It does seem more natural for the meat to be warm, but if you think about it, wild canids eat cold and frozen meat all the time in cold winter climates. When wolves make a big kill such as moose or caribou, they'll eat as much as they can, but even a hungry pack of wolves cannot finish an entire moose in one sitting. They'll return to the kill for several days, and by that time the carcass is cold if not frozen.

When I first started feeding raw, I was told to let it warm to room temperature, but I've found that's rarely needed. The dogs love gnawing on frozen meat, and they especially love "bonesicles" during the summer. 

If I were weaning puppies, I'd probably warm up their food a bit.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Because that's the temperature it comes out of the frig or freezer, and the dogs don't want to wait for it to warm up.
> 
> It does seem more natural for the meat to be warm, but if you think about it, wild canids eat cold and frozen meat all the time in cold winter climates. When wolves make a big kill such as moose or caribou, they'll eat as much as they can, but even a hungry pack of wolves cannot finish an entire moose in one sitting. They'll return to the kill for several days, and by that time the carcass is cold if not frozen.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying for dogs in colder climates, but dogs in warmer climates would not encounter frozen meat.

I don't know if I saw it on this forum or read it somewhere else, but I remember reading that cold water in warm temperatures could trigger bloat. I was wondering if the same could be said for eating frozen foods in warm weather. But then again, it seems anything and everything could trigger bloat.


----------

